# Billows RTA vapour



## Boeriemore (10/5/15)

I have recently been given the billows RTA and just bought the ileaf mod.
I vape for about two seconds but vapour continues to come out the air holes for another 30 seconds.
Is this normal and if so, why?


----------



## Riddle (10/5/15)

30 seconds seems really exaggerated. If it's really happening that long then there definitely is something wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Evil (10/5/15)

Do you still hear the tank firing? 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (10/5/15)

Is there a genie living in your Billow?! I have a lemo and usually vapour escapes from my airholes for about 3-5 secs.


----------



## stevie g (10/5/15)

this post confused me OP


----------



## BumbleBee (10/5/15)

@Boeriemore take note of when you release the fire button. The coil will stay hot for a bit after you take your finger off the switch so will still vaporise juice. Coils made with thicker wire retain heat a fraction longer than coils made with thinner wire. Try releasing the button about a second before you take the device away from your mouth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (11/5/15)

sounds like boeriemore is cooking with 22 awg lol.


----------



## Boeriemore (11/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> @Boeriemore take note of when you release the fire button. The coil will stay hot for a bit after you take your finger off the switch so will still vaporise juice. Coils made with thicker wire retain heat a fraction longer than coils made with thinner wire. Try releasing the button about a second before you take the device away from your mouth.


I have just tried releasing the button while still vaping. No vapor thru the holes. But now there is no vapor even vaping the normal way.
So what has changed since yesterday? Today I filled the tank with juice while yesterday the level of juice was low. Presumably this was the reason for the excess vapor.


----------



## stevie g (11/5/15)

Eish dude it sounds like your equipment has a Tokoloshe curse on it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Boeriemore (11/5/15)

OK. The problem is back. Sometimes vapor pours out the air holes for more than 30 seconds.
Releasing the button while continuing to drag stops this, but it's not a procedure I can get used to.
I might add that I have only one coil fitted. The other air hole I have blocked up.
Another thing. I have to keep the unit upright at all times or else liquid pours out everywhere.
Keeping it upright prevents this except I occasionally have to soak up the liquid from the battery contact.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (11/5/15)

That doesnt sound right dude, something is wrong.


----------



## Dr Evil (11/5/15)

Perhaps post photos of your build, that might help us diagnose the problem

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## stevie g (11/5/15)

get an Atlantis or subtank mini and use prebuilt coils until you can get your head around the billow.


----------



## Humbolt (11/5/15)

I don't own a Billow, but the leaking could possibly be due to poor wicking. 
Posting a pic of your build would help a lot.


----------



## Boeriemore (12/5/15)

As the Billows was given to me I have no idea whether it has a prebuild coil fitted or not. I shall have to buy suitable wick matting and wire as what I have is only suitable for my EVODs.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (12/5/15)

Watch a few reviews bud. You'll learn how to coil it and wick it. Good luck, the billow is one of the best tanks out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boeriemore (15/5/15)

Ok. I made a wick which I thought was good, just like the video. It started well, but after a while liquid started dripping out of the air hole and onto the battery. Eventually I seemed to have sorted this out by increasing the watts from 20w to 25w and it worked for a while then started leaking again. I think it is best to keep the button in to burn the liquid after vaping. Rather vapor coming thru the air holes than liquid.


----------



## Boeriemore (22/5/15)

OK. I have sorted out the air hole leaks ( none for three days now) but still get liquid on the battery post.


----------

